# San Francisco



## twinsandone (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello... I am travelling to the States this Christmas and I wanted to see a professional already. I've been a DR sufferer for over a year and nobody in my country even knows what it is! Does anyone know of a good psychiatrist in San Francisco who will have heard of DP/DR??? Thanks!


----------



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you about the San Francisco part :? 
But what country are you from?


----------

